

A year in the life of the Facebook platform, from a developer's POV - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/05/13/year-life-facebook-platform

======
baldwinlouie
It was exciting when Facebook first released their developer platform.

They do like to play the big brother role and limit some of the functionality.

Also, if you have a large amount of traffic hitting their API, they will
throttle you.

The Query Language and FBML are pretty cool concepts too.

------
senthil_rajasek
FBML?? FBJS ?? WTF , I thought the internet was about standards.

~~~
menloparkbum
you're right - the most ubiquitous standard on the internet is "WTF"

